# Looking for Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever puppy



## Eliot Rayner (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi there,

This is the first time we’re posting here! My girlfriend and I have been looking for a Toller puppy for some time now, with no luck.

We live in London but are happy to travel and would also be interested in crosses. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to PF

Is this any help to you.............
https://www.champdogs.co.uk/breeds/nova-scotia-duck-tolling-retriever/breeders


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

No one will be crossing a less popular breed ethically. Either try rescue if you want a cross, or go via the breed club or Champdogs if you want a well bred toller. They aren't for the fainthearted! They are a working breed who require lots of stimulation and exercise or work to make sure they don't go and find their own "work". You will almost certainly need to travel, and you will want to get on a puppy waiting list as good breeders don't have pups available but a list of good homes that might be right for one of their pups. You will likely need to wait a while too as the puppy market is booming at the moment and lots of good breeders are avoiding breeding because of so many people wanting pups for lockdown.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Before getting one make sure you can cope with the bark I've met two, both have the same high pitched screaching / fox howling bark with a bit of tom cat scream thrown in

One lives near me and has a great temperament with people and dogs. Nice dogs, shame about the bark❤


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

You might want to look at working bred goldens. Very similar in looks apart from no white and a bigger of course, but same dark gold colouring


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Siskin said:


> You might want to look at working bred goldens. Very similar in looks apart from no white and a bigger of course, but same dark gold colouring


There used to be a breeder in Essex - have a look on the Kennel Club website.
There are quite a few that compete in obedience and agility:


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Lovely dogs but you will need to get on a breeders waiting list. I waited years for my puppy...
Being in London, hope your neighbours are biddable as all the ones I have known are noisy


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I've come across a few from Newfanova around the agility scene - they're not listed on champdogs but worth a look.
link to the toller club page http://www.toller-club.co.uk/index.php


----------



## Katie Farley (Jul 20, 2021)

T


----------

